# X-trail spare parts



## dutch1977 (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I would like to know if someone knows an internite site where I can easily find out any replacement part for X-trails?

I've used Google but I never found something dedicated with clear part numbers + pics of the spare that ensure that this is the good part.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Don't know where you are from but here is a link to parts for euro X-trail:

http://nissan4u.com/parts/x_trail/


----------

